# Lakers Bobbleheads -- Exclusively at Carl’s Jr.!



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Carl’s Jr. has what every Lakers fan needs…exclusive bobbleheads of 5 of your favorite Lakers, available now at participating Southern California locations for a limited time. Get Payton, Fox, Fisher, George and Malone -- a different player each week -- only $4.99 with any adult combo. Check Them Out










Since when was Juwan Howard on the team? And dangit I cant get these in Illinois I would assume :laugh:


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

no KOBE???


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> And dangit I cant get these in Illinois I would assume :laugh:


They will be all over Ebay :yes:

The Kings had the same thing (bobbleheads at Carl's Jr.) the last 2 years and people were camping out to get them. There were even a few fights :laugh:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

No Kobe or Shaq?


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Since when was Juwan Howard on the team?


:laugh:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh:my kobe bobblehead looks like martin lawrence :laugh::laugh:


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

Those are stupid, they barely even resemble the players.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Check Them Out


Wow, Gary Payton has his mouth closed! Has to be the first time ever. :laugh:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, they look quite alike. :laugh:




> Originally posted by <b>Scuall</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow, Gary Payton has his mouth closed! Has to be the first time ever. :laugh:


:laugh:


----------

